# Intersystem Bonding Bar Mounting



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

rrolleston said:


> other than looking ugly is it ok to use bare ground or neutral bars from old panels for intersystem bonding bars?


Only if your from Whitehall:laughing:

BTW, is this from a commercial of residential set up?


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Residential setup. I just have a bunch bars and thought maybe I would do it so the cable and telephone companies make their connections. And maybe grab one next trip to the supply house. Saving me a 45 min drive one way.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

rrolleston said:


> Residential setup. I just have a bunch bars and thought maybe I would do it so the cable and telephone companies make their connections. And maybe grab one next trip to the supply house. Saving me a 45 min drive one way.


Not made to be out in the elements.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Im not sure but something tells me it needs to be a listed item...


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

backstay said:


> Not made to be out in the elements.


It's inside.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

captkirk said:


> Im not sure but something tells me it needs to be a listed item...


Does not say it has to be listed in the NEC just has to meet the min 6 gauge copper wire and min 3 terminals.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Why not just get the grounding devices from Arlington that's for this?


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I just need this in place so the telephone company and cable company can make their connections and grab one next time I go to the supply house.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

A reasonable person would conclude the op's idea is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> A reasonable person would conclude the op's idea is perfectly acceptable.



I agree and have done just what he describes (indoors).
Why buy something you already have?


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Interesting thing today the guy from time warner cable cable comes and asks where my cable goes inside and is there a place to ground the new cable their I said there is a bonding bar fed with some #6. And he says they won't allow him to use it without even looking at it. I say what are the other options. Water main, clip on panel, or strip the #6 ground wire and use a clamp that has a lug for the cable ground. Basically the same thing as using a bonding bar.

I though an electrician was crazy when he said some cable guy put a clip on an outdoor panel cover when there was a nice bonding bar mounted to the ground conduit. This don't make sense the NEC says we have to have it but they won't use it.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

rrolleston said:


> Interesting thing today the guy from time warner cable cable comes and asks where my cable goes inside and is there a place to ground the new cable their I said there is a bonding bar fed with some #6. And he says they won't allow him to use it without even looking at it. I say what are the other options. Water main, clip on panel, or strip the #6 ground wire and use a clamp that has a lug for the cable ground. Basically the same thing as using a bonding bar.
> 
> I though an electrician was crazy when he said some cable guy put a clip on an outdoor panel cover when there was a nice bonding bar mounted to the ground conduit. This don't make sense the NEC says we have to have it but they won't use it.


Maybe it just hasn't made the list yet.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I did just that in my basement. Got a 6 space ground bar and mounted it to the wall. One ground comes in and I have multiple connections for phone systems and cable splitters.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I did just that in my basement. Got a 6 space ground bar and mounted it to the wall. One ground comes in and I have multiple connections for phone systems and cable splitters.


As a TELCO installer, I say Thank You!!1


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> As a TELCO installer, I say Thank You!!1


Does the phone company actually use it or do they do like they cable company and ignore it adding a clip to the meter or ground clamp on the wire instead. I installed a 20 terminal bar for splinters and all my networking. The cable guy was surprised to see a nice setup with backboard and grounding in a mobile home.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> As a TELCO installer, I say Thank You!!1


What gauge wire do you use to ground the demarc box?


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I use the grounding bars inside on my installs. Usually drill and tap it to the side of the panel..Hope that's legal.

Tom


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Edrick said:


> Why not just get the grounding devices from Arlington that's for this?


45 minute drive to SH.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> As a TELCO installer, I say Thank You!!1





rrolleston said:


> Does the phone company actually use it or do they do like they cable company and ignore it adding a clip to the meter or ground clamp on the wire instead. I installed a 20 terminal bar for splinters and all my networking. The cable guy was surprised to see a nice setup with backboard and grounding in a mobile home.


If it was available I would use it as long as it is connected to the power ground.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

rrolleston said:


> What gauge wire do you use to ground the demarc box?


1 protector-#14

2-5 protectors-#12

6 protectors-#10

But the TELCO idiot proofed it by requiring #10 on all demarcs.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm using #10 gray telco ground wire from my bar to a cold water pipe. 
I like that wire, even used some of it to hold wrenches in my toolbox (wrapped around a piece of EMT)


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I'm using #10 gray telco ground wire from my bar to a cold water pipe.
> I like that wire, even used some of it to hold wrenches in my toolbox (wrapped around a piece of EMT)


I have installed a ground bar on jobs with multiple demarcs using #6 from bar to power ground. #10 wire from ground bar to each demarc.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I will ground it using some #10 will see what happens Thursday. Last week they gave me an all day appointment and said be around to let them in. That somehow turned into an office connect. Called and they said check for dial tone it should be on. I said nobody connected the new wire on the pole. They should be there Thursday while I am working. Communication slipped somewhere after they dropped off a 600' spool of wire.


----------

